# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Squatting briefs and belt?

## GearIdentity

Any suggestions on a good pair of briefs for a 220lb APF lifter?

I was thinking of going with metal but I have narrow hips, bigger quads so dont know if they might fit me to loose on the hips and too tight on the quads.

I will soon be going on a metal ace squat suit. How much do lifters usually get out of a good suit and briefs?

Also need to find myself a good belt, any help appreciated?

Thanx

----------


## Tony Q

Predators are great briefs (from Inzer) but i have a friend who uses Metal gear and he swears by their briefs. The only way to go with a belt is a lever belt. No struggle to get it on or off. I get wll over 200 pounds with a suit and briefs...

----------


## Doc.Sust

i use the metal pro briefs underneath my suit, they are great.

just got a pair of ace briefs and all i can say is wow! they are real bad ass. you should be able to fit in a size 42 or 44, i am squeezing in 42's at about 212\

belt. i use a few different ones, bench in a lever belt 10inch. i squat and dead in an inzer pr adjustable belt 13inch

----------


## GearIdentity

Thanx Guys.

Doc, so I will get a pair of metal ace briefs. Will these also work with a metal ace squat suit or will it be too much?

----------


## GearIdentity

Doc, My thigh measure 68cm and my pelvis 106cm. Going with my thigh measurement I would get a 54 +2 = size 56? Would this mean they will fit loose around my hips and tight around my thighs?

----------


## GearIdentity

> Predators are great briefs (from Inzer) but i have a friend who uses Metal gear and he swears by their briefs. The only way to go with a belt is a lever belt. No struggle to get it on or off. I get wll over 200 pounds with a suit and briefs...


I heard that the inzer predator briefs are better suited for people with bigger quads. Kind of leaning toward a pair of inzer predator briefs.

----------


## powerlifter18

go with titan boss briefs they kick ass metal is over rated

----------


## GearIdentity

> go with titan boss briefs they kick ass metal is over rated


I'll check them out. Thanx!

----------


## Doc.Sust

the titan boss briefs are very good too. a lot of my partners love the preds, all are great briefs i also have very large quads and the metal briefs work great

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Doc, My thigh measure 68cm and my pelvis 106cm. Going with my thigh measurement I would get a 54 +2 = size 56? Would this mean they will fit loose around my hips and tight around my thighs?


give me those measurments in inches, i am too lazy to convert them myself

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Thanx Guys.
> 
> Doc, so I will get a pair of metal ace briefs. Will these also work with a metal ace squat suit or will it be too much?


it may be too much at first, so far i have combined pro briefs and ace squat suit,next meet i am going to try ace on ace

----------


## GearIdentity

Hey Doc.Sust,

I ordered a pair of inzer predator briefs, since I was unsure of the fitting with the metals. Hope these fit nice and tight. Thanx for your help.

----------


## bigpappa160

I had a pair of Metal Viking Briefs which I sold back in May. I bought these briefs from another individual and had to get them altered to a smaller fit. I used these briefs with a Metal IPF V-Type squat suit. This is a awsome combo. I should be receiving my new pair of Metal Viking Briefs tomorrow. Just imagine what a new pair compared what a pair of altered briefs will do. WOW, can't wait till next Monday which is squat day.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Hey Doc.Sust,
> 
> I ordered a pair of inzer predator briefs, since I was unsure of the fitting with the metals. My hips are 42" so I ordered a 36 briefs. Hope these fit nice and tight. Thanx for your help.


you got it dude, best of luck

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I had a pair of Metal Viking Briefs which I sold back in May. I bought these briefs from another individual and had to get them altered to a smaller fit. I used these briefs with a Metal IPF V-Type squat suit. This is a awsome combo. I should be receiving my new pair of Metal Viking Briefs tomorrow. Just imagine what a new pair compared what a pair of altered briefs will do. WOW, can't wait till next Monday which is squat day.


trust me when i tell you this, i have used viking and pro metal products, nothing beats the ace briefs and suit! if you see a pair used for sale and you have some cash, pick them up, you wont be disapointed 

whatfed do you compete in? any reason you are using a single ply suit and multiply briefs?

----------


## bigpappa160

I lift in the SPF. I was just getting intoo gear and learning the ropes. I bought a Ernie Frantz squat double ply sqaut suit and then I remember about Elite Fitness and read about the IPF suits they had and I told my wife I wanted the IPF V-Type squat suit for Christmas, last year. I did one meet in the squat suit and I was like WOW! Then I decided I wanted to try some briefs. Never wore briefs, didn't know anything about them. I found some Viking briefs for sale, used and I bought them go them altered and WOW, what a squat. Went from 575 single ply suit to 685 w briefs and single ply suit. I will eventually get a Metal 2 ply suit. Students are waiting!

----------


## Doc.Sust

get the ace squater and you will be happy

----------


## benjonson

The "Great" Gama (c.1882 - May 22, 1953[1])[2] also known as "Rustam-e-Zaman", "Gama Pahelvan", and "Lion of the Punjab", born Ghulam Muhammad, in Amritsar, Punjab, British India, was a renowned warrior, wrestler and a practitioner of Pehlwani wrestling. He was awarded the Indian version of the World Heavyweight Championship on October 15, 1910. To this date he is the only wrestler in history who remained undefeated his whole life and his career had spanned more than 50 years. He has been billed as the greatest Pehlwani wrestler in history. During the Partition of India Gama decided to move to Pakistan and lived in Lahore for the rest of his life.
_______________________
benjonson

EDITED. NO LINKS WITHOUT PERMISSION PLEASE.

THANX

----------

